# sweat drops on oak treads/oil stain??



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy, Hope your seasons are treating you well. I have freshly sanded oak treads that have several areas that were perspired upon.( Enclosed in plastic, respirators, hot as hell while prepping the railings above) They left some salt deposits that were whitish and stain blotched in these areas. ( I stained 1 tread when I realized the situation) I am using minwax oil base stain. They didn't wipe off with mineral spirits, so we wiped the treads with a lightly damped water cloth to break down/distribute. This of course raised the grain, which I will sand back down, vacuum, and wipe with thinner. I don't see any more spotting, so I believe this should take care of it?? These are repeat customers who know what to look for re: the finish on their new 14,000$ stairway. Thanks for any input Rand Brothers' Painting


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Drink less water?

I don't know man,maybe cover em up with plastic before you sweat,if the sweat is fresh,just sand it off,wipe it off with a dry rag,I sweat a lot too,so I'm always looking for those situations when I'm around raw wood.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

An ounce of prevention...


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

... beats an ounce of perspiration.


----------



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

we'll find out today..I'm sure it will be alright..just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

So,what happened with the sweat stains?

I was thinking about that today,I remember a cabinet job we had where the General let the tile guys do their thing before us,they had water stains all over these Maple cabinets,we couldnt get them out.

General had to pull some base off and a couple doors,I'd think if you get a water stain on raw wood you could just sand it out,but not on those cabinets we did,we were sanding and sanding,couldnt get them out,we improved it,but couldnt get it all the way out,course we didnt take a belt sander to it,but that woulda just changed the whole look alltogether anyway.

Then there was this other job where it was really hot and I was pulling cabinet doors before I realized I was sweating all over them,started using rags to handle them,wiping my hands,used all kinds of rags cause I was soaking them.

Was soo worried about that,and it had no effect whatsoever,didnt have a single issue from my sweat.


----------

